# disk brakes



## olddude (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Anybody have trouble with stainless steel brake corp stuff??? i have 4 wheel disk kit and very poor performance hard pedal tried two boosters still feels like crap This thing should stop!!! i have 1967 gto mild engine pulls good vacume not wild cam or any thing.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

A few things I would check would be the check valve on the booster and the vacuum hose from the carb/manifold to the booster.


----------

